# About  DumDum  North Point Day School, Kolkata



## mrsam1999 (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi, I am about to admit my adhd son to this CBSE school in DumDum, Kolkata. This school incorporates both  normal and  students with  adhd, delayed speech,etc.They are claiming they are the only school in india to do this. Can anyone give any opinion on this school ?


----------



## KiLL (Nov 7, 2012)

mrsam1999 said:


> Hi, I am about to admit my adhd son to this CBSE school in DumDum, Kolkata. This school incorporates both  normal and  students with  adhd, delayed speech,etc.They are claiming they are the only school in india to do this. Can anyone give any opinion on this school ?





I would rather suggest to give ur son to a reputated CBSE board schools like SMI,St stephens etc or give him to airport skul...


----------



## mrsam1999 (Nov 8, 2012)

i fear that reputated schools  wont accept my son as he has this speech problem. also he is 7+ now, and i am seeking to get admission in class 1 [which these schools require 6+]. This north point school said that they have normal and special children studying in the same school together but in different classes. The special kids will get admitted to classes based on their IQ and not age. They have special educators for the special kids. Although they charge 2000/- pm extra for special kids and after regular assessment for 6 months to 1 year, if they turn out regular, they are transfered to normal class. i am trying all my nearby reputed schools too [adams international, methodist dankuni, aryans, etc] but i dont think he will get a chance there..even if he gets selected, i fear he  wont be able to adjust because of his speech problem and maybe the schools will reject him after a few months. Do  you know of anyother schools accepting special kids near baranagar area ?


----------



## Shah (Nov 8, 2012)

@mrsam1999: Don't send your son to any so-called reputed school. Just admit him in a school where ONLY Children with Autism, Asperger's Syndrome and the likes are studying. Believe me. I am an Autistic (Asperger's Syndrome with OCD). And It really hurts to study in these so-called reputed schools where the ultimate aim is MARKS and NOT INTELLIGENCE. I am always disappointed with my teachers and they are not up to my Intelligence level. Whenever I raise some question in the class, Their only reply is "It's not in your book. You just shut up." and they behave like "I am a teacher for so-and-so years and I know more than you". They teach only those topics asked repeatedly in Board exam. 

My English Teacher doesn't even know the meaning for out-number. My Comp. Science teacher doesn't know anything about programming and she just mugs up the whole book and translates the entire thing wrongly and then says everything is over. According to her, The other name for ARGUMENT/PARAMETER is PROTOTYPE. Whenever I argue that it's wrong and Prototype is not at all related to Argument/Parameter, she says "It's like that in your book and you have to read/write like that only" (And it's no where mentioned as she said in my book.) And I always run out of words. 

Being an Autistic, I can't keep up with the conversation. Moreover, If I complain about them to the School Management, then my practical marks will be a BIG ZERO. So, I have to always control my anxiety, give a fake-smile and move on. Still, They are very "TALENTED" teacher as per our School. Moreover, In these so-called reputed schools, The Intelligent student is the one who scores more marks but no practical knowledge and not the one who has more practical knowledge but scores less. If you admit your son to these schools, Your son may become depressed. I have also got several punishments and bad reputations because of my gestures.

These schools actually S*CK. And sure, I Hate the BLOODY SCHOOL in which i am studying.


----------



## mrsam1999 (Dec 4, 2012)

How about the North kolkata public school ? This school is just opposite of North point day school and me and the wife have talked to the principal madam and she said not to admit my son in a special school as that will psychologically compel him to think he is not normal. My son has above average IQ only problem is he is a little hyper and has delayed speech problem. Please help me take a decision friends !!


----------

